# Prayers please 'far from casual convo"



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 8, 2006)

Connie here

Mike hasn't been here much- mainly b/c he has been with me.  My daughter was shot by a carjacker last Monday in Birmingham AL, while visiting her older sister.  The guy didn't know where he was going, (got seperated from his accompliaces) and actually asked Amy where some 'woods' were. ALl he wanted was money from an ATM, but Amy didn't know that. So, she took him on a road that her sister & she had just traveled the week before- full of road humps & near a residential area.  After probably 10 terrifying minutes, he had to slow down & she jumped out, but he shot her as she did that.  She lost a kidney and her spleen as a result.  She was found by a local resident immediately & he called my other daughter.  The most horrible phone call I've ever received-- and my older daughter, Lanae, having to call so many while in the ambulance.  Fortunately I was at Mikes so I was near Bham.  She did well during the 5 hour surgery- and was actually out of the trauma unit after about 48 hours-- an answer to prayer, truly. AND her captors were also found in that time period.  Because Amy was so calm after all that had happened to her,shewas able to give details that tied some other carackings together that helped solve the crimes- plus they were stupid enough to try it again that night.  2 had no priors, so finding them had been difficult to say the least.  

She is still in ICU, we're waiting for her lungs to clear so they can remove the chest tube. She is just now getting up, made it almost to the door this morning, walking.  Had a great morning yesterday but was like she's been the rest of the time- so she is very down about that.  Normally an outgoing, funny person, she is withdrawn and just sorta lays there, staring.  So much to deal with with so much pain too. They also had to repair her diaphram- so it doubly hurts to breathe deeply to help clear those lungs.  But shes trying hard as she wants to go home-- she just has so much to contend with at this point.  

So, I ask for ya'lls prayers-- in Amy's continued recovery and eventual counseling that they'll be having.  We already see God doing wonders and are now curious about what He has in store for her-- b/c He has brought this to them for a reason.  Amy and Adam will be married 1 year on Sept 18.  Their house was robbed back in January-- so they have been through more in 10-11 months than most go thru in 10-11 years.  Adam has been the most loving husband around her and I know they will be even stronger as a result of this senseless crime.

Thanks in advance for ya'lls prayers

Connie


----------



## JimGo (Aug 8, 2006)

Connie,
Amy, Adam, Mike, you, and the rest of your family will be in our prayers.  Please let her know that a whole host of people will be sending lots of good wishes, positive vibes, prayers, and/or whatever else they can to make sure she pulls through OK.  Is there anything we can do to help cheer her up?  How old is she?


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 8, 2006)

Done! And this goes on my prayer list.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> <br />Connie here
> 
> Thanks in advance for ya'lls prayers
> ...


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 8, 2006)

We will continue to pray for Amy and the rest of your family through this ordeal, Connie.


----------



## TheHoneymooners (Aug 8, 2006)

Amy is 25- jus thad a b'day on the 24th.  Her sister just turned 27.  Both are very close. Headed to bed, but realized I had this as a copy and paste-its a nice article on her in the local paper.  Adam did a press conference on Friday (just typing that seems so surreal) to thank people &  the police- and to give an update on her. Its just been hard for us to think it was so 'newsworthy'- yet they all have wanted to know about how she escaped, how it WAS in a nice neighborhood, daylight- & to just be aware of your surroundings- altho he basically seemed to grab her as she opened her door, coming from behind another car.  We have even gotten phone calls from Inside Edition which again, seems odd.  Were told the circumstances of this case, plus carjackings aren't as common as15-20 years ago (since its a federal crime now), made it newsworthy to them.  we just do'nt know.

Amy has been a summer missionary 3 different summers-- once doing youth revivals in small churches i nAlabama,  then to Wales & lastly to China.  She is a strong person and perhaps all those other experiences has prepared her for what is to come.

http://www.decaturdaily.com/decaturdaily/news/060802/carjack.shtml is an online archive of our local paper- my ex was  interviewed for the article- first time anybody's ever written an article on his family and gotten it right. Even left in his redneck sounding quotes )


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 8, 2006)

Best of wishes to your daughter and to all the friends and family members this has affected.  The positive outlook you have given to a senseless, selfish act is to be admired.  Not many of us could be that Christian. I hope this will be the end of their trials for quite a while.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 8, 2006)

She and you whole family will be in my prayers.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 8, 2006)

Connie ... thanks for letting us know what happened.  Our prayers are with her and your family.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 8, 2006)

My thoughts are with you all!


----------



## Dario (Aug 8, 2006)

We will be praying for you all.


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 8, 2006)

Connie, My family will be praying for Amy, you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Monty (Aug 8, 2006)

Connie, We'll keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chitswood (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats horrible!
What's gonna happen to the hijackers?
We'll say some prayers for you


----------



## bca1313 (Aug 8, 2006)

We will definately be praying for Amy and the family as well as all others involved.


----------



## Radman (Aug 8, 2006)

Of course...Always ready and happy to help folks out any way I can.  I'll also pray for the thugs that did this....


----------



## Fangar (Aug 8, 2006)

Just another aspect of disgust that our world has to offer via the criminals it contains. There are no longer any bounds to the modern thugs.  Fueled by dope and lack of funds, their minds aren't right and the good souls of society must cope with this.  What a real man it takes to show such force to a woman.[!] I don't even have to suspect, as I know that drugs were a factor. 

Car jacking is very common in California.  Not a Federal crime unfortunately either.  

We will all keep her and your family in our prayers. She WILL pull through and this WILL make your family grow even closer.  

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 8, 2006)

Connie,
I'm praying for you, your daughter and Mike.  It made me sick when Mike told me.  I can't imagine how it must feel, but remember that you have a bunch of Christians praying for you.  I believe God will heal her, through Doctors, or some other means.  The hardest part is forgiving the offender.  That can be really hard to do.  I know it would probably be the toughest task of my life.
Hang in there, you're not alone.
Rob


----------



## jscola (Aug 8, 2006)

My prayers are with you & your family.       Joe


----------



## melogic (Aug 8, 2006)

Our prayers are with you and your family. May God bless you all.


----------



## emackrell (Aug 8, 2006)

My prayers are with you all.

Eileen


----------



## write-n-style (Aug 8, 2006)

My family and I are praying for all of you.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Aug 8, 2006)

May God's graqce become very real to you and the family as you see His hand at work in all of this.  And as the song says, "When you can't see His hand, trust His heart."


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Amy. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Especially for Mike, I know if someone did that to my daughter, there would be no safe place on earth for that punk. I say, let him meet his maker sooner than later.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 8, 2006)

My prayers are with all of you. I actually read this earlier today and it has taken me this long to even give this small reply. this sort of hits the worst fear chord in me. I can relate to the emotions you have been going through and at least want to warn you to take special care of yourself through this time. it is easy to forget how much it takes out of you as you worry about your child. love and blessings to all of you.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Aug 8, 2006)

Prayers and blessing up for you and your family. May Gods loving mercy carry you all through this tragic event!


----------



## tseger (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheHoneymooners_
> <br /> She did well during the 5 hour surgery- and was actually out of the trauma unit after about 48 hours-- an answer to prayer,  We already see God doing wonders and are now curious about what He has in store for her-- b/c He has brought this to them for a reason.



We can already see God's mighty hand in this, and I have faith that He will finish what He started. Me and my family are praying for ya'll.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 9, 2006)

Prayers are pouring in...we'll lift up your hearts, God be with you!


----------



## Darley (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Connie, very sorry about your daughter, all my thoughts and prayers for you all

Serge


----------



## woodwish (Aug 9, 2006)

Our prayers are certainly with all involved.  My daughter was involved with a different situation, but just as emotional a year ago.  All of us think about it everyday, every minute it seems.  Things are better now but long after the medical wounds heal there are still some emotional scars.  Do NOT try to ignore that, seek appropriate counseling through a good minister or other professional, starting now, and for everyone involved.  It will make all the difference in the world, voice of experience.

And prayers do help, all of you are in ours!


----------



## Texas Taco (Aug 18, 2006)

Our prayers for Amy and the rest of your family along with the medical staff that will be tending to Amy.  


A special prayer for the Police to find this punk and that justice be served.


----------



## OSCAR15 (Aug 18, 2006)

Connie...Our prayers are with Amy and your family.
People say I am a bit TOO conservative, but I am sorry that the liberal faction allows this sort of senseless violence. Police officers risk their lives everyday to get these animals, so that the court system can "slap their wrist".
 As a nation, we have become too "politically correct" (I hate that term).  We are so concered about "criminals rights" we have forgotten about the rights of the victims of this senseles violence.   OK enough..I'll get off my soapbox now.  It is just that I work in a hospital and see this sort of thing alot!
We will all pray for her speedy recovery, and also that she or your family NEVER goes through this again.....


----------

